# Hibernate ManyToMany Verknüpfung



## Gast (7. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe folgende Ausgangssituation:

Ich möchte die Zuordnung von Nutzer zu Gruppen über eine ManyToMany Beziehung abbilden.

Nutzer können dabei 0...* Gruppen zugeordnet sein
Gruppen können wiederrum 0...* Nutzer haben

Ich habe nun versucht diese mithilfe von Hibernate über eine ManyToMany-Beziehung zu verheiraten.

User-Klasse 
zugehörige Tabelle "user"

```
...

@ManyToMany(targetEntity=de.entity.Groups.class, mappedBy="user", cascade=CascadeType.ALL, fetch=FetchType.EAGER)
	public Set<GroupsInterface> getGroups() {
		return groups;
	}
...
```
Gemappt werden die Entitys über eine Tabelle "object2group". Diese enthält neben dem Primärschlüsseln der User-Klasse "OBJECTID"  auch die Gruppenzuordnungen "GROUPSID" und weitere Felder.

ID 	SYSTEMID 	OBJECTID 	GROUPSID 
#1     #2                   #3                   #4

#1 = Eindeutiger Schlüssel
#2 = ID des zugehörigen Systemes
#3 = Primärschlüssel des Nutzers aus Tabelle user
#4 = Primärschlüssel der Gruppe aus der Tabelle groups

Gruppen-Klasse
zugehörige Tabelle "groups"

```
...
@ManyToMany(targetEntity = de.entity.User.class, mappedBy = "groups", cascade=CascadeType.ALL, fetch=FetchType.EAGER)
	@JoinTable(name="object2group",joinColumns=@JoinColumn(name="OBJECTID"),inverseJoinColumns=@JoinColumn(name="GROUPSID"))
	public Set<UserInterface> getUsers() {
		return users;
	}
...
```

Beim Ausführen der Anwendung bekomme ich folgenden Fehler:


```
Initial SessionFactory creation failed.org.hibernate.AnnotationException: Use of @OneToMany or @ManyToMany targeting an unmapped class: de.entity.User.groups[de.entity.Oxgroups]

Was ist die ursache und wie kann ich diese beheben???
```


----------



## Guest (7. Mai 2008)

```
[code=Java] Initial SessionFactory creation failed.org.hibernate.AnnotationException: Use of @OneToMany or @ManyToMany targeting an unmapped class: de.entity.User.groups[de.entity.Groups]
```


----------



## Unregistriert (3. Nov 2009)

Du musst die Zielklasse in der hibernate.cfg.xml hinzufügen oder?


----------



## maki (3. Nov 2009)

Unregistriert hat gesagt.:


> Du musst die Zielklasse in der hibernate.cfg.xml hinzufügen oder?


Du must lauter reden, sodass er dich im Jahre 2008 hören kann... :autsch:


----------

